# Losing the belly



## Optimistic (May 14, 2010)

Ok, i have been training 5-6 days a week for the last 6 weeks with the intention of losing some weight and putting on a bit of muscle. The only thing is i can see that i am putting on the muscle but i'm not losing as much weight as i desire. I'm not overweight, just have a layer of fat over my stomach which doesn't look to great. Any recomendations on how to the lose the fat in 4 weeks?


----------



## marksbananas (Mar 11, 2010)

Fasted cardio will help drop it quicker and also diet, low carbs


----------



## sheld87 (Jan 18, 2009)

What's your diet like dude post it up for everyone to have a look at, an sh*t loads of cardio lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

30-45 minutes fasted cardio 4-5 times a week should lean you up some.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The only way you gonna do it 4 weeks is by cardio and diet. As said above, fasted cardio, cardio after weights, drop the carbs, and create a calorie defecit. No one said it would be easy.

Just 1 quick question, you say you have been training six weeks, is this entirely or you just upped the ante?


----------



## Optimistic (May 14, 2010)

Ok my general diet consists of.

Meal 1: 2 pieces of brown toast with marmite

Meal 2: Yoghurt, piece of fruit

Meal 3: Sandwich, brown bread with ham or chicken

Meal 4: Piece of Fruit

Meal 5: Chicken, rice and vegetables

Training session

Meal 6: Protein Shake

I drink lots of water too.

I'm training 5-6 days a week, sessions lasting between 45 minutes to 2 hours. Varying from Sprinting, Jogging, Weight training and Boxing training.

I haven't tried fasted cardio, is it recommended? And will it give me long lasting results?


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Personally i would add more protein to that mate you get nothing for the first 2 meals and meal 4!

If you're wanting to diet and loose fat, you need to have higher protein mate, and stick to low carbs!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Optimistic said:


> Ok my general diet consists of.
> 
> Meal 1: 2 pieces of brown toast with marmite
> 
> ...


That diets terrible, probably has about 100g protein in!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

WRT said:


> That diets terrible, probably has about 100g protein in!


x2

A piece of fruit does not constitute a meal.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

yeh i think you need more potein in ur diet, why not toast and eggs? add in some nuts, can of tuna....


----------



## Optimistic (May 14, 2010)

Ok, i'll do that. I had the impression that the less food i ate the more weight i'd lose. What will the extra protein do for weight loss?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Just have carbs around your workout and drop for the rest of the day,up the fats and protein to compensate though. AM fasted cadio as suggested, this is what i have done and the stubborn fat is coming off :thumb:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

It's all about the diet. It's a shame it took me 3 years or so on and off training to finally get the idea. Only been eating properly 2/3 months myself and can notice good differences. Don't waste years of training like me by slacking on the diet it's a total waste of time!


----------



## nutnut (Dec 29, 2008)

If you are not bothered about strength, feeling like hell at first or anything... try Keto - look at Bigjoes journal for a good example.

Was working wonders for me but I train with two younger lads, one of which eats like a horse - I couldn't do the amount of reps, 4-5 max on anything heavy. Though looking at it now, maybe I'm just sh1t at high reps lol


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

Optimistic said:


> Ok, i'll do that. I had the impression that the less food i ate the more weight i'd lose. What will the extra protein do for weight loss?


Yep and that's the first mistake people make when trying to lose weight.


----------



## Optimistic (May 14, 2010)

Ok, made a few adjustments to diet.

Now eating:

Meal 1: 2 scrambled eggs on wholemeal toast.

Snack 1: Apple and orange.

Meal 2: Ham sandwich with mustard on wholemeal bread.

Meal 3: Can of sardines.

Snack 2: Cereal Bar

Workout

Meal 4: Chicken with vegetables, Protein Shake.

Any good?

Also tried AM fasted cardio. It is brilliant, just feel a little burnt out with double work out per day.

Also been trying fat burners. Specifically, QNT Stack Force. Any opinion on them? I feel pretty wired all day especially with the coffee before fasted cardio. Also can't get to sleep at night as i feel very hot.


----------



## Optimistic (May 14, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> The only way you gonna do it 4 weeks is by cardio and diet. As said above, fasted cardio, cardio after weights, drop the carbs, and create a calorie defecit. No one said it would be easy.
> 
> *Just 1 quick question, you say you have been training six weeks, is this entirely or you just upped the ante?*


It has been the first real exercise i've done for the 6 months previous. I've just returned from 6 months snowboarding in Canada, but with getting over a pretty rubbish break up with my girlfriend i have quite alot of drive to not sit at home dwelling too much. I generally had quite good fitness previous to going away.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Optimistic said:


> It has been the first real exercise i've done for the 6 months previous. *I've just returned from 6 months snowboarding in Canada.*


Lucky f, should think your fitness would be top after all that, then your prob been eating junk as i do when in the snow....

As a point, junk the fat burners, spend your money on more clean food. Keep with the early cardio and count your food on somewhere like calorieking to get a good idea of what your really at.

As mentioned, carbs round your workout, plenty of protein and some good fats......your on your way.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

have a few eggs with breakfast and drop 1 slice of toast for a start. boiled, scrambles, fried in a bawhair of butter even. whatever

do cardio pre brekkie on an empty belly

dont eat sannys with ham for your lunch. have a proper meal.


----------



## Optimistic (May 14, 2010)

jonb19 said:


> Lucky f, should think your fitness would be top after all that, then your prob been eating junk as i do when in the snow....
> 
> As a point, junk the fat burners, spend your money on more clean food. Keep with the early cardio and count your food on somewhere like calorieking to get a good idea of what your really at.
> 
> As mentioned, carbs round your workout, plenty of protein and some good fats......your on your way.


It probably wrecked my metabolism to be honest. At one point i was eating scrambled eggs for breakfast and then nothing but a cereal bar for dinner. Run out of disposable income pretty quickly :laugh:. I don't think the fitness suffered to bad. Lots of beer though!



Team1 said:


> have a few eggs with breakfast and drop 1 slice of toast for a start. boiled, scrambles, fried in a bawhair of butter even. whatever
> 
> do cardio pre brekkie on an empty belly
> 
> dont eat sannys with ham for your lunch. have a proper meal.


Would you recommend something like a chicken salad or chicken and rice for lunch instead then?

Is rice good, presumably brown rice? I heard it contains amino acids but not full chains? Is there anything you can combine with it to give full chain amino acids?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

dont bother about the protein in rice and food like that, only in meats, eggs etc

chicken salad if home made yes. bear in mind that any dressing is probably full of sugar and sh!t. find something to flavour....ie...mix up the chicken chunks in a bowl with some nandos garlic piri pirk then throw on the salad. low in sugar and salt sauces or that


----------

